# Friday Fun - - strike a pose



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been waiting for someone to post a Friday fun thread and nobody has so here goes. I am going to make it easy. Just show us your poo posing.... 

Jake got tired of waiting for Willow to sit still so he laid down.









Jake is an excellent poser









while monkey does her best work asleep


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Been waiting for you Donna .. you are the ILMC Friday Fun gal xxxx

Ok will get some photos sorted now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH Donna! Thanks for doing another Fun Friday!!!! You are fantastic...now I will have to go through my thousands of pics and find one!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know I feel like some kind of pushy weirdo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is my all time favourite Lady pose!! the I am to pretty to look at the camera pose! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I don't know I feel like some kind of pushy weirdo


No WAY!!! I did it for a long time..I just found it hard to come up with new topics! I will try and remember next week to do one so that you dont feel like a Pushy weirdo! lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> No WAY!!! I did it for a long time..I just found it hard to come up with new topics! I will try and remember next week to do one so that you dont feel like a Pushy weirdo! lol


I started a blog in a vain attempt to scale back on being here (and posting pics to face book) but it didn't really work yet


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL I was just about to post a FNF post Donna but you beat me to it! Will get looking for posing pic .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> I started a blog in a vain attempt to scale back on being here (and posting pics to face book) but it didn't really work yet


I have a blog too but I just never update it, here is more fun....and I facebook alot too...so it is all good, if people get tired of seeing your pups, then they just dont have to look. but who wouldnt want to look at those two cutie pies!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Using an old one


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have posted this a couple of times before I think but it is definitely his best posing picture - last summer 5 months old.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly likes this one it's not as much work as some of the others


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly likes this one it's not as much work as some of the others


I was thinking specifically of my Molly when I did it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here we go ...

Happy Honey 



Fabulous Fudge 



Perfect Picnic 



All 3 of them great posers


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I was thinking specifically of my Molly when I did it


She thanks you she is still a little bitter about that hat shot


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH Jojo! your gorgeous Girls!!!!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Distinguished Arlo, and I'm such a cute puppy Savannah


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My hubby loves Picnic. It is her snout.  I love fudge's eyes, so gentle and insightful. And to me Honey's face says kiss me


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here we go...

Obi's "I've just been bathed" pose


Obi's "Here's looking at you kid" pose


Roo's "I can see loads from up here" pose


Roo's "drowned rat" pose lol 


Roo's "birthday girl" pose



Obi's "this is my holiday romance girlfriend" pose


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! Clare, too cute! That first one of Obi I just love, he is so scrummy!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> My hubby loves Picnic. It is her snout.  I love fudge's eyes, so gentle and insightful. And to me Honey's face says kiss me


Ahh thank you so much  You are so right about all of them


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great thread  love it xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Here we go ...
> 
> Happy Honey
> 
> ...


Would love to see a pic of Rolo... I just love mini poodles!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok... Here's my girl.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo wanted in on this one too. Taken just now as he poses on my ottoman



Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow... Isn't he getting super fluffy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely bunch of 'poos - aren't we all oh so lucky 


Kiki basking in the sun on the back seat of the car today.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Is the camera on me?*

Here's ruby making sure she's on camera and not overshadowed by big brother Ralph! - we've just finished crabbing! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> What a lovely bunch of 'poos - aren't we all oh so lucky
> 
> 
> Kiki basking in the sun on the back seat of the car today.


Love Kiki!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here's ruby making sure she's on camera and not overshadowed by big brother Ralph! - we've just finished crabbing! X


They are a gorgeous pair... Ruby's face is sooo cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth - she is my little pampered madam!! X


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Wow... Isn't he getting super fluffy?


he's a total mop top lol
I know he needs a trim, but I haven't the heart to do it yet, I love the feel of his baby coat. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love his coat!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy striking a nice pose


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How gorgeous is little Poppy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

An old pic... But mine are rarely good x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen... That is class! There faces are hilarious! Caught hanging over the sofa!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

This is Sidney's "stop taking my picture & dry me Mummy!" pose from earlier today... He's such a water baby & runs straight under the watering can when I water the flowers!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely is that picture of Sidney


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Karen... That is class! There faces are hilarious! Caught hanging over the sofa!


I was stood there on the phone lol x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how is this one ok..getting ginger to pose is like trying to shove a meatball through a eye of a needle Haa Haa


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is my favorite pic of wilf and Mabel 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> he's a total mop top lol
> I know he needs a trim, but I haven't the heart to do it yet, I love the feel of his baby coat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


Don't do it until you must! If I had known then what I know now, I would not have cut Jake at all as a puppy. As it is I am praying they don't shave Willow too much next week because i don't want to cut her at all.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> An old pic... But mine are rarely good x


I can picture another beautiful face here


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> This is Sidney's "stop taking my picture & dry me Mummy!" pose from earlier today... He's such a water baby & runs straight under the watering can when I water the flowers!


I LOVE his eyes. So big and cute. I could never say no to him.


----------

